# Pandora-like app?



## ArkRoyal (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if there is a pandora like app avaliable for the iphone in Canada. I listen to music through my iphone in my car and it would be great to find an app that lets me discover new music!

Thanks!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe there is not something as good as Pandora, but there are radio apps, such as TuneIn Radio Pro (99 cents), which lets listen and record to any station as much as you want....

Pandora would be nice for Canada though... 

Funny you bring this up, they were suppose to bring it up here.... I wonder what happen to that? beejacon


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

I started using Stitcher so I can listen to the new SIR Internet Radio thing Kevin Smith is doing.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is what you want:

It works online:
8tracks | Handcrafted internet radio

And here is the iOS app 8tracks

I actually enjoy this more than I did Pandora. Plus, it brings home the truth that Pandora's 'problem' with a working Canadian service is ridiculous.

There you go.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Tech Elementz said:


> Pandora would be nice for Canada though...


Ask and you shall receive 

Instead of searching for a Pandora like app, get the Pandora App itself, no jailbreak required, it's a simple process and it works.

Follow this link,
How to get Pandora for iPhone working in Canada, outside the USA

*Be Warned*, it eats into your monthly allocated Bandwidth. so I suggest you monitor your usage and see if it fits into your plan.


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

do a search for Slacker. very good pandora like service.


----------



## ArkRoyal (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks guys :clap:


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

smeerdude said:


> do a search for Slacker. very good pandora like service.


Yes, do a search,
Then most definitely do the research, read the reviews, the advertised Slacker App Free download is not that Free after all, it's a 30 day trial.
Top In-App Purchases
2 Month Subscription to Slacker Radio Plus$9.99
3 Month Subscription to Slacker Radio Plus$14.99
12 Month Subscription to Slacker Radio Plus$47.99

Yikes


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I like AccuRadio both online and the app. I don't know just how many "unknown" bands they play, but it's a great app/site to just put on for some random music.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Try TuneIn Radio Pro, great reviews in Itunes.

A word or two to the wise.

Radio Streaming is a great idea.
But ! *Keep an eye on your usage counter* in settings->general->usage

Don't forget that your bandwidth is combination of bidirectional data flow, there is always some return for that incoming data.

Typical radio stations can run anywhere between 32 kbps and 128 kbps. If you are on WiFi, this discussion is irrelevant. a quick calculation.
32Kbps = 4KB/s = 12MB/hour
64Kbps = 8KB/s = 23MB/hour
128Kbps = 16KB/s = 57MB/hour

Do some research, Google " data usage for radio streaming ".

Bandwidth conversion calculator
Broadband Download Usage Guide | Business Broadband | Business | Zen Internet
Bandwidth conversion calculator | web.forret.com

A lot of people got caught with there pants down and almost died when there bill came in, I can still hear echoes in the wind " there must be a mistake, I didn't use this amount of data, there must be a problem with your system, it's wrong etc... ".

I will add, everything is turned on when you get a new iPhone, location services, push notifications, fetch new data automatically, push mail, third-party applications, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, brightness, EQ, game center, *turn everything off*, do some research, learn what App uses Bandwidth.

Example, a simple phone call uses both time on your plan, and Bandwidth.

Google " Tips to Extend iPhone Battery Life ", it also applies to saving on Bandwidth.

PS : Keep an eye on the battery meter


----------

